# 9 Cocoons w/hats - Charity



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

I want you to see these.


----------



## rogmankir (Aug 8, 2011)

Very nice! Are all the top ones made with the same yarn? I'm fascinated with how different patterns can emerge. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Oh these are just so lovely. They look so soft and comfy. 
God Bless you for the wonderful selfless act of kindness to the littlest people.. They will be nice and snug with your works of art..


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

they are soooo sweet. i went to my local dept store and hit the yarn/knitting section. saw a pattern book for these but only for crochet. boy was i bummed. oh well my son helped me pick out some yarn(blue my fave color) for a diiferent project. i love the cocoons, wish i had one when my son was born. they are awesome...great job :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

Did you make them on your knitting machine... and I love how the patterns on the cocoons came out also... and its for a good cause too.... very very nice Ellie


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Ellie, I just love the blue and yellow...These look as easy as hats


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

Kate - they are. I'm sure I posted the pattern before for the Bond or bulky. I will send it to you or let you know were to find it. SEARCH in "help for decreases" and it is half way down in the postings. Ellie


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

Kate - It is just Red Heart varigated. Ellie


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

LindaM - Yes on a bulky with Red Heart varigated. Ellie


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

Gagesmom - SEARCH "help with decreases" - half way down in the posting is the pattern. Ellie


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

rog - just varigated yarn form Red Heat - every so many inches the yarn changes color. That's it. Ellie


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

They are beautiful! You have a warm, loving heart to make such precious gifts for charity. Bless you for doing this.


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

Red - Thanks for your encouragement!! Ellie


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

rog - I knitted 14 rows with contrasting color (CC) in knit talk. I finished them with the same yarn. Ellie


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

Oh they turned out so cute and pretty Ellie. I love the colors too. I can picture all the tiny bodies in them


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

I found the pattern, these are very nice. They could be knit on a std gauge km easily by doubling the sts or even knit in the round on any gauge KM if you have a ribber... then you'd only have to close the bottom-no seams


----------



## Beth Standing (Mar 22, 2011)

Lovely


----------



## momof12 (Mar 31, 2011)

you can find free patterns to knit one of these on ravelry.com. i made one for my grandson due in april-easy and fun...it is much like a hat only longer! 

nice Ellie-are the hospitals receptive to these? they are fun for beginning knitters-I am going to try and start a knitters group at my children's school-these could be the project!


----------



## DIAODYSSEY (Feb 26, 2011)

I tried making this on my LK 150 and they turned out big enough for a butterfly. But then I am a newbie and I'm sure I did something wrong when working on the project. Could you give where to find the instructions? Thanks so much.
Yours are gorgeous!!!


----------



## Annie Melillo (Jun 26, 2011)

Hello,
Do you have a pattern we all can share: as we have 3 hospitals in our area that would love these for premies


----------



## momof12 (Mar 31, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-stork-sack-cocoon

this is one of many-but i am still a novice knitter and found it simple and fun...


----------



## dolores angleton (Mar 21, 2011)

Really wonderful.Look so cozy and perfect for little ones.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

What a wonderful gift for charity. Angels are everywhere!


----------



## anne64 (Dec 6, 2011)

Ellie,
I have been searching for hours trying to find this pattern for the bulky machine.(260)
Please give me an idea where to look.PLEASE


----------



## jwkiwi (Oct 9, 2011)

What a wonderful thing to do.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

They turned out really nice and will be much appreciated. Thank you for having such a big heart to share your talents with others.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Ellie in Houston said:


> Gagesmom - SEARCH "help with decreases" - half way down in the posting is the pattern. Ellie


thank you ellie :thumbup:


----------



## Annie Melillo (Jun 26, 2011)

momof12 said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-stork-sack-cocoon
> 
> this is one of many-but i am still a novice knitter and found it simple and fun...


You are not a novice, you are a wonder woman knitter


----------



## Cables and Lace (Dec 20, 2011)

Very nice cocoons with hats. Are they machine knitted or hand Knitted? Where can I get the pattern to hand knit. I would like to knit the Preemie size if you have the pattern to give to medical center near my house.


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

Too cute!!


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

I had trouble getting the picture set up. If you want to see a picture of my cocoons - go to SEARCH above and put in 9 Cocoons (there are two links to the above) or Ellie in Houston. I would like you to see them. Ellie


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

These are great Ellie! Very nice colors. I know they will be put to good use.


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

lak - SEARCH for cocoons and there are many sites you can go thru. I was surprised at how many were there. Bernat.com has patterns, too. Good Luck!! Ellie


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

ittzbarb - Nice to hear from you. I used Red Heart as my Walmart had the varigated on sale with their other solid colors. My husband mailed the last ones after Christmas. They were sent to Relief Share in Houston, Missouri. I have some more yarn I am going to use to make a few more. 

I found a pattern for a Knit a Mile of hats. It is one continuous knitting with as many hats you want to do. It calls for WY and e-wraps - knit so many rows and repeat and you get as many hats as you can do - make a big roll under the machine and keep knitting. I am planning on sending it to you and Deb-Babbles. 

I just spent time with a tech support to learn how to scan and also to send pictures. I am too old for all this technology - and I am not kidding. Let me know how you like your new KM. Ellie


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

Annie did you find what you are looking for? If not, send me a PM and I will help you. Ellie


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

anne64 - SEARCH for "help for decreases" - Deb has the pattern half way down on the first page. It is a Relief Share pattern that she put in. I had trouble putting it in my link and she was asking how to decrease on the bottom with the KM. It is a Bond or bulky pattern. I want to tell you that I did the decreases with hand knitting. If done that way, it takes about one hour to do the cocoon - the hat was done with the leftover yarn as long as you use CC for the top 14 rows and the end decreases. The hat pattern is not there but I can help you with that. Send me a Private Message by going to the top of this page and put in my name I use. Ellie in Houston


----------



## cynthiaknits (Oct 19, 2011)

Do you knit these for a hospital premmie unit or they Newborn size? Nice JOB.


----------



## Annie Melillo (Jun 26, 2011)

hello ,
I am interested in making these cocoons and hats. Would I be able to make them on my old Bond Sweater Machine? I only have ultimate sweater machine ( 100 needles) on it... would that be okay? Annie


----------



## Annie Melillo (Jun 26, 2011)

Ellie in Houston said:


> Annie did you find what you are looking for? If not, send me a PM and I will help you. Ellie


Ellie,
I am helping a woman named Joan from The Carolina's and she is interested in making these...... We just want to make them on our Bond Machines.... What's a PM? I don't know all this lingo on computers


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

Annie - Go to the top of any page and click on SEARCH. You will have an area that you type in "help with decreases." Deb put in the link - click on that and it will take you to the link. It is for the Bond - a great and easy pattern. The decreases at the bottom take a long time so I took it off the machine and did them by hand - it is like hat decreases. I can do the whole thing in 1 hour. There may be a pattern for the hats. Go down and check out the other patterns listed there. 

Look at the top of each page and you will see New Private Messages. You can send me a message Ellie in Houston and I can look up the hat pattern. Use the items at the top of the page and at the bottom click on Links and it will take you to the Home Page and you can click on Machine Knitting patterns. MK is machine knitting. Ellie in Houston


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

Entity - Thanks for the compliment!! Ellie


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

Here is the link ......... hope it helps.

http://www.reliefshare.org/wordpress/index.php/2010/12/06/cocoon-pattern-for-bond-ism-knitting-machine/


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

itzzbarb - Have you made any of these? Thanks - I was too lazy to type it in!! 

I have been busy forwarding RA Doll patterns. Ellie


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

I also found a tute for seaming the cocoon as you go....here is the link. It is specified for the LK-150 but should be fine on any KM.

http://tracykm.blogspot.com/2011/02/baby-cocoon.html


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

I put a link in for that under Ellie in Houston.


----------



## Annie Melillo (Jun 26, 2011)

Ellie,
I am now trying to make one on the Bond Sweater machine and so far it looks good, but we will see when its done. Thank you so much for the information


----------



## Annie Melillo (Jun 26, 2011)

Thank you so much, now this is what you call happiness.... all the little ones will be warm now because of us making these cocoons/ w/ hats


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

Ellie, I have not made any. It has been a while since I have done any knitting other than a few preemie caps by hand. So much going on. The new KM is on the fritz, am afraid it is the carriage!! The KM has had so many problems, "she" would not have been able to use it!


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

Beautiful! You are inspiring me to get busy and learn how to use my bulky machine!


----------



## culver (Mar 11, 2011)

I would love to have the pattern, for my bond machine, I am not sure were you said to look for the pattern. Could you send me a link or where to find it. Thanks Sherry


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

culver - itzzbarb posted it for me here - just go back to page 3 - you are on page 4. It is the one with Relief Share in the posting. Good Luck!! These are really fun and easy. Read thru the rest of the entries and you will get different ideas. Ellie


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

culver - there were two postings - one with pictures. SEARCH Ellie in Houston and you can find the other one with pictures. Ellie


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

culver - Did you find it?? Ellie


----------



## culver (Mar 11, 2011)

Not yet sorry I am new to this and am not sure how to search for the pattern under your name.


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

culver - the pattern is in 9 Cocoons - there are page numbers at the right side of each page (1,2,3,4) with arrows you can switch back and forth to a different page by clicking on the numbers. You can scroll thru pages 3 and 4 until you find it. 

Search is at the top of each page. Click on Search and it will take you to a page that you can type in for the search. You would type in "Ellie in Houston" - it will take you to all my postings until you find; for instance, 9 Cocoons and you would click on that and it would take you to my posting. Don't be shy - you can also go to the bottom of each page and click on Links - it will take you to Home page - go up and click on Home at the top of the page - it will then take you different areas of Knitting Paradise. Click on Machine Knitting and you will scroll thru MK patterns until you find what you are interested in.

If I want cocoons , I would go to the top of the page and click on Search - it will take me to another page - I will type in the rectangle "cocoons" - it will take you to all the entries regarding cocoons. I hope this helps - spend some time with it and it is soooo much fun. 

Let me know when you find the pattern. Remember it is in this 9 Cocoons on a different page. Ellie


----------



## Cables and Lace (Dec 20, 2011)

culver said:


> I would love to have the pattern, for my bond machine, I am not sure were you said to look for the pattern. Could you send me a link or where to find it. Thanks Sherry


Just google Thatcher's cocoon.You will directly go to it.


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

lak - Thanks - that is the hand knit version. culver is wanting the Bond version. Ellie


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

culver - http:/www.reliefshare.org/wordpress/index.php/2010/12/06/cocoon-pattern-for-bond-ism-kni

I cannot pull this up on my computer. I double checked the link and it is right. Sorry!! 

itzzbarb has it right on Page 3. Ellie


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Oh how precious! Each one is a treasure!


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

raq - thanks!! I am planning to make more, soon. I love pink so I have to make myself use colors that work for a boy or girl. Do you machine knit? Ellie


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

I did in El Salvador. But when I came to the States again, 20years ago, I decided that I needed to learn the old fashion way.... But those are just darling!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cables and Lace (Dec 20, 2011)

Yes Googling Thatcher's cocoon will give you 4 options to 'click here' choices Knitting,Machine,Sewing and Crochet. You just click the style you want.


----------



## Cables and Lace (Dec 20, 2011)

Sherry just google Thatcher's cocoon and you will diretly go to thelink. 4 choices to click on. Knitted, Machine, Sewing or Crochet. Click on the kind you want. Hope you find the pattern.


----------



## Annie Melillo (Jun 26, 2011)

Hello,
What type of machine do you have ? Annie


----------



## Cables and Lace (Dec 20, 2011)

I hand knit and crochet only. Never was intersted in a knitting machine. But mass production to donate to hospitals may it is a good option .I will look into it in Feb at the Knitting Convention in Santa Clara Ca where in the Stitches Market Vendors from all over have booths including Knitting Machines and Addi Turbo Click Circular needles Packages. They are German Brand but made in Seattle!


----------



## scpitte (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi, Ellie. These are truly special. I love the colors.

Your friend, Sue in Houston


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

HI Sue - It was a bulky machine project. I tried to get colors for either boy or girl. Nice to hear from you!! See you Sunday. Ellie


----------



## Juney66 (Apr 11, 2011)

Is the wool the same as our chunky in uk or our dk, and could I do them on my LK150?. Juney x


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

Juney - This the pattern for mid-gauge or bulky. Here is the site what you want: http://tinyurl.com/6y682ra.

I have a hard time with these addresses. I hope you can get it.

Search at the top of this page. Another page with appear - type "Cocoon Patt. for Mid-Gauge and Bond." Knitting worsted is what we use. It is the cheapest acrylic we can buy here.

The Bond pattern says to decrease for the bottom - I took it off the machine and did it by hand. Takes about an hour to finish one.

Search out "help for decreases" and you can read from others about these patterns. Good Luck!! If you need help get back with me. Ellie


----------



## Juney66 (Apr 11, 2011)

Thank you Ellie for your help, no I did not get that address but I will try the others. Juney x


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

Juney - Do I look English? I am on both sides. Ellie


----------



## Cables and Lace (Dec 20, 2011)

I made this Pink Cocoon using Lion Brand Baby's First Yarn and size 10 Needles. Knitted in the round . No seems. In the bottom I added Crocheted Irish Rose (Big). Matching Head Band is Knitted in Garter Stitch with Crocheted Rose on the seam. I just made up the Pattern.


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

lak - That is precious! Ellie


----------



## Cables and Lace (Dec 20, 2011)

Ellie in Houston said:


> lak - That is precious! Ellie


Thanks Ellie. Now I am knitting big Red Heart on White for Valentines day,


----------



## Cables and Lace (Dec 20, 2011)

Ellie in Houston said:


> lak - That is precious! Ellie


Thanks Ellie. Now I am knitting big Red Heart on White for Valentines day,


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

lak - All that work and she will outgrow them - too bad!! You will have to start on a little sweater for her. With your talent you can make her some darling clothes. I have started using "Love that Cotton" from Hobby Lobby - it works up like knitting worsted and washes well. Check out Lion Brand.com - (you will have to join the site) they have cute baby and toddler patterns. I wish I had a lovely granddaughter like you!! Ellie


----------



## Cables and Lace (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks for suggesting cotton yarn. I will check it out.No matter what you make they will out row. I am still putting to good use knitted baby sweaters for my kids 35 yrs ago , now on my grand kids too!Specially the English Hand Smoked Dresses for my daughter I will put in her daughter too. I knitted Christening long gown and Long Dress which she alos wore at 5 and now for her daughter to. But it is a lot of fun knitting new stuff. I knitted many baby Layettes and more Blankets. But Cocoon is my new toy!!!


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

I just got a note from a lady who wants the patterns for these cocoons. Google: reliefshare.org - click on Patterns and go near to the end and you will find a Bond pattern which can be used on the bulky machine. I used Red Heart - I decreased at the bottom using EON for the decreases. Then leave the "out of work needles" pushed in and do all your rows - slide the stitches off and run double yarn thru and secure.

I just GOGGLED Thacher's cocoon and it is there - Thanks ladies.

Ellie


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Ellie, Those are really great!! :thumbup: Ann


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

GrammaAnn - I made these a long time ago and was trying to get more info for the PM's I get. 

I'm still trying to get my act together and work on the items you helped me with. Don't give up on me - having a DH around is a time taker-upper.

Ellie


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

GrammaAnn - I made these a long time ago and was trying to get more info for the PM's I get. 

I'm still trying to get my act together and work on the items you helped me with. Don't give up on me - having a DH around is a time taker-upper.

Ellie


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Ellie, haha...that is so true!


----------

